# Uber app won't let met get online



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

just you


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I've been having issues since yesterday. Couldn't get on for awhile. I reset my network settings (iPhone 6) and that seemed to help. Today, XL vehicles aren't showing on the map and my last trip has yet to appear. Uber has ONE effin job - make the app work. Ugh!


----------



## ericd937 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm having the same problem. When I go online, the map just goes to gray. After a few minutes, it boots me back to the home screen. I started last night around 9pm. I have tried nearly everything to fix it. Any ideas?


----------



## sdoyle84 (Jul 10, 2015)

I'm in Tampa and I have the same issue. What aggravates me further is I get the same advice from Uber and none of the advice works. They can't even answer questions correctly.


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> just you


Well Ziggy, it appears to be a Tampa only problem...


----------



## cfluser (Jun 15, 2015)

No its an issue every where, https://uberpeople.net/threads/driver-app-going-offline-every-couple-mins.26995/


----------



## Jason McCullough (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I'm having the same problem. We need to flood the support email so they notice this problem.


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

It's FINALLY working!


----------



## Jason McCullough (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah just checked mine too. Everything appears normal. Strange how they did it without a patch


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

App can't seem to keep track of me, on or off a trip, blue dot on screen (me) jumps all over town. When on a trip app still thinks I'm at the starting point, even though I'm half way across town or look at the trip map and I must be flying an airplane. Deleted the app, reinstalled, now I can't log in even though using same username/password as dashboard and no problems logging in there. Bluetooth from phone to car will not engage, keyboard will not come up, massive delay when switching app's like from texting back to Uber app, sometimes will just go to phones home screen. This is in Lubbock TX. Also the Uber app now updates it self in the background, without any input from you.


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

What are you using? I'm sure you have emailed uber at this point.


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

I have been having this issue since Saturday . Only unhelpful canned replies from UBER. The app says I am online but I don't show in the PAX app or having got any rides (usually I got 5-10 a day).


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Whoops, I meant to say, what type of phone are you using?


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

I used on both a new iPhone and new ANDROID phone. same result


----------



## qster (Sep 5, 2014)

Wow! I would just keep emailing uber until they get you back online.


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

Well I finally got someone that replies and was told I was missing a safety inspection. I just got that done and I hope for the best. i will let everyone know if this solved that issue.


----------



## WalterE (Jul 17, 2015)

My issue is resolved thank god. I was missing a vehicle certification for PA.


----------



## dmausc (Jul 24, 2015)

I'm having issues with the app as well, Columbia, SC., similar to some of you here, canned responses from Uber. 90% of time sitting downtown I can't login due to "network cannot determine your location", or the like, I click OK then back to home screen, over and over and over. When I do get online and get a ping then arrive at the rider's location, it will log me out in a most confusing way and then the app is crap. I just ask the rider where he/she/they want to go and usually end up writing it down and sending the trip in to Uber to adjust. Sometimes the app will not let me begin the trip, end the trip, map the trip with Google Maps, so after about 3-5 of these rides, I head home disgusted, and of course help a lot less clients, less money, less fun. Uber? Are you listening? I've factory reset my new Android twice, downloaded your app over and over with same results. It's not fun anymore. And the students return very soon.... LG Lucid 4.4


----------

